# London Mayday 2012



## DrRingDing (Apr 30, 2012)

Will things get interesting tomorrow or will it be a dull wash out?


----------



## Onket (Apr 30, 2012)

The latter.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 30, 2012)

If it stays dry and we have a decent turn out, I have faith.


----------



## bi0boy (May 1, 2012)

It nearly kicked off in Trafalgar Square a few minutes ago. A pedestrian, who might have been an anarchist, inadvertantly stepped into the road in front of a slowly moving police motorcyclist, who shook his head in exasperation.

Under Nelsons column, someone is testing a PA system that's just been set up.


----------



## joustmaster (May 1, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Under Nelsons column, someone is testing a PA system that's just been set up.


probably for a tmobile flash mob advert


----------



## Onket (May 1, 2012)

And the crowd went mild.


----------



## audiotech (May 1, 2012)

London:







Seville:


----------



## sunny jim (May 1, 2012)

Here's a timeline of todays events from after the speeches in Trafalgar Square....
http://london.indymedia.org/articles/12161


----------



## DrRingDing (May 2, 2012)

Well I had fun. It was fluffy as fuck and there were very few people but it was a laugh.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 2, 2012)

Got at the demo at 11.30am didn't leave until after 9pm.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 2, 2012)

audiotech said:


> London:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You point is caller?


----------



## DrRingDing (May 2, 2012)




----------



## IC3D (May 2, 2012)

On the TV Euronews covered Mayday very well with reports from across the globe the other channels sweet FA unsurprisingly, I don't think London wasn't even mentioned.


----------



## albionism (May 2, 2012)

audiotech said:


> London:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manny-p (May 2, 2012)

TBF in the UK May day is usually not held on May day.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 2, 2012)

manny-p said:


> TBF in the UK May day is usually not held on May day.


Yes it is. The may day demo is on 1 may every year


----------



## albionism (May 2, 2012)

Montreal.
I so hope this becomes a worldwide May Day tradition.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 2, 2012)

This lad got nicked for....wait for it......looking at a map. I shit you not


----------



## Onket (May 2, 2012)

albionism said:


> Montreal.
> I so hope this becomes a worldwide May Day tradition.
> View attachment 18759View attachment 18760


 

That's actually very good.


----------



## albionism (May 2, 2012)

We tried, we really did.


----------



## chilango (May 2, 2012)

More from Milan:






This makes it look way more exciting than it was...

it was much more like...


----------



## shaman75 (May 2, 2012)

more at: http://entoptika.co.uk/mayday-2012-march/


----------



## Onket (May 2, 2012)

shaman75 said:


> more at: http://entoptika.co.uk/mayday-2012-march/


 
Great shirt!


----------



## the button (May 2, 2012)

Thanks, Shamen. You can see me & (former?) poster chegrimandi in one of the pics towards the end of the album.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 2, 2012)

we is having 'mayday' over here properly on Monday coming....
glad to see youse marking it


----------



## DrRingDing (May 2, 2012)

We paid a visit to Charing Cross cop shop, which was nice.


----------



## krink (May 2, 2012)

the button said:


> Thanks, Shamen. You can see me & (former?) poster chegrimandi in one of the pics towards the end of the album.


 
oh aye? which one is you


----------



## manny-p (May 2, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Yes it is. The may day demo is on 1 may every year


Umm maybe in London, elsewhere it ain't or I could be genuinely confused.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 2, 2012)

One last shot. I quite like this one. Not sure why.


----------



## bi0boy (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Onket (May 4, 2012)

Who are those beretted bescarfed youngsters?


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2012)

Onket said:


> Who are those beretted bescarfed youngsters?


 
I _think_ they were the Turkish Stalinists.


----------



## Onket (May 4, 2012)

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=halk cephesi&gbv=2&oq=halk cep&aq=0&aqi=g1g-b1&aql=&gs_l=hp.1.0.0j0i8.1622.11484.0.12732.12.11.1.0.0.1.234.1278.0j4j3.7.0...0.0.LupPV1cGltQ&surl=1

Does look like Turkish, yeah.

EDIT- Clarification- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revolutionary_People's_Liberation_Party–Front


----------



## ddraig (May 4, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> View attachment 18783
> 
> One last shot. I quite like this one. Not sure why.


cos they can't look anyone in the eye and maybe feel a bit uneasy? 
good pics


----------

